

Browse and build geo-fenced data bubbles in physical places and specific times - osiris679
http://interfacefoundry.com

======
larakerns
This is theoretically interesting! I want to see this become ubiquitous –
connected device apps _should_ be consolidated into one interface, indexed by
place (do you need your one lightbulb app outside your home?)

When you walk into a new room, shouldn't all light switches automatically
popup on your device?

This almost feels like Wordpress for places and times, with all the widgets
and themes…but it needs traction first, tricky.

------
osiris679
Yeah, feels like snapchat + wordpress for locations. If the code is released
open source, or their RasPi hardware goes on sale, it would be nice to install
data bubble servers in areas with low bandwidth (festivals) or no internet
(subways).

